# Student VIsa App: Should I mention intention to persue PhD after completing MA in De



## batvongoth (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello All

Looking for some insight.

I'm preparing for my second German student visa application. I have stayed in Germany before as a study applicant, however could not find an appropriate course due to having a non-engineering background (and also my desired course was way too expensive!).

Meanwhile since leaving Germany more than a year ago, I have prepared a research project with a sociology/ humanity perspective and have found at least 4 potential supervisors from unis like TU berlin/ Humboldt etc (no solid acceptance letter or funding yet). The catch is though, couple of these interested profs. have also recommended that I should fortify my scientific/ empirical research methods knowledge so I have a better chance of securing a PhD positions. I can do these courses either from their uni or some uni of my choice. 

Now I have secured admission in just the right MA course which could prepare me for this research project and I am preparing my cover letter now. Should I mention that I intend to apply for PhD courses/ positions or simply state that I am going for MA. I mean I will definitely keep in touch with these profs. and give them updates of my academic situation when i'm half way through, but as of now I have no idea if I'll get funding or get accepted by a professor in next two years. 

I'm concerned because they could compare my last application, where I had mentioned my intention to do an engineering based course (audio engineering) but now my MA is interdisciplinary and obv. non engineering (although it is still music & media related).

Thank you for reading and any advise.


----------

